# Tesco Scam - Be Warned!



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's warning of a new, very disturbing illegal scam aimed at shoppers of Tesco.

Over the last couple of weeks I've become the victim of a clever confidence trick while out shopping. Simply going out to buy a few groceries from the local Tesco turned into a frustrating and traumatic experience. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you too!

Here's how the scam works…

On leaving the supermarket and nearing your car with your shopping, two very attractive young women in their late teens/early twenties approach you asking to clean your car for a small, discretionary tip. They then proceed to wash your car windows with a rag and some Windolene, almost immediately striking provocative poses, either bending over the car or flashing their cleavages by virtue of their extremely skimpy outfits. Basically you can't take your eyes off them.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they ask whether, instead, you can give them a lift to the next Tesco branch so they can find new customers, at which point you feel obliged and so let them into your back seat. And here's the insidious part, on the way to the next supermarket they start "making love" in the back of your car. Really! And if this weren't enough, one of them then climbs over into the front to perform an unspeakable oral act on you, while, cunningly, the other steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen on October 14th, 19th and 21st, twice on the 24th and 26th, three times on the 28th, twice just yesterday, and very likely again this forthcoming weekend as soon as I'm able to buy more wallets. Please pass this message on to all the unfortunate men like myself who just can't seem to escape this dreadful scam!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Look what it's doing to your eyes as well!

You could go blind you know! 8O 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

....does this service come with or without Clubcard points?

Russell


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Err....which Tesco was it?........... :toothy5:


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

You deserve double points on the next trip, lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> ....does this service come with or without Clubcard points?
> Russell


Russell !!!!!


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

If there was more than £50 in your wallet you should qualify for 5p off every litre of fuel. I did.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

If it is double points, I am on my way for a "multi buy".

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Go to Tesco in your MH and do it in style!!

Plenty of room for bulk buys and buy one get one free!!


:wav:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> If it is double points, I am on my way for a "multi buy"


You've gone up in my estimation, I must say.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> buy one get one free!!


Can you say that? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

..you may think it sounds like a good deal, but did they do a professional job cleaning the car?

Check to see if they clean properly along the inside of the door shuts before you agree to give them a lift....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I've just been to my local Tesco store - couldn't see anyone around who matched your description, then, after a while, I saw a couple of lovely looking girls crossing the carpark - I went staright up to them and asked them if they would oblige me at which point they got very angry and called for help.
What did I do wrong?

ps - they even have broadband in this cell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Better than discount ferry tickets.


----------

